# Going alone!



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Alpencamp am Wank. Do you have to be on your own to stay here?

Reisemobilstellplatz
Alpencamp am Wank
Christoph Schönmoser
Wankbahnstr. 2
82467 Garmisch-Partenkirchen

http://www.alpencamp-gap.de/


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ask the chap who designed the rotary engine - Herr Wankel.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If you don't pay up when they come round for the money do you get................ errrr.................... thrown off?


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

As childish as it was whenever I use to drive back to the UK from Osnabruck ( I was based there for 10 years) we always filled up at the last petrol station in Germany that would take petrol coupons in a town called.....*Wankum*

Famous amongst British soldiers.


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

I know it is childish but it's fun. I was there in 1974 and we thought that "ausfahrt" (exit) was the funniest thing ever. Little minds!


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

In the 70's in Germany the NAAFI shops stocked white bread from the Netherlands, the bakery was Bums. Shopping for clothes "bustenhalter" always brought a smile


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

bigcats30 said:


> As childish as it was whenever I use to drive back to the UK from Osnabruck ( I was based there for 10 years) we always filled up at the last petrol station in Germany that would take petrol coupons in a town called.....*Wankum*
> 
> Famous amongst British soldiers.


I was in Quebec Kaserne (just off Atter Strasse - I think) in Osnabruck from 1969 to 1971 with 12 Inf/Mech Bde HQ +Sig Sqn (Royal Sigs)

When were you there bigcats30?

Did you ever go to the Columbus Keller in the middle of town??? 8)

Cheers

Dave


----------

